# Mail Recovery, Juno



## Bruna (Oct 5, 2006)

Whoever may be able to help !
I backed up my Juno mailbox, address book etc. in Windows 98, transferred the files via zip drive to newer, used computer, Windows 2000P , but am unable, after installing Juno software, to recover the mailbox, JBK file. Everything else was recovered. Juno keeps telling me the files must be corrupted and only Juno Software is able to open it. I don't beleive the files are corrupted. 
Is there another way to save and open these files in another program ?

Thanks for any help
Bruna


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you use the backup wizard ( Start> Juno> Juno Backup Wizard) to move the files to your new Juno install? On your programs list, click Juno and then Juno System Information. Scroll down to the Juno_ini_File section and near the end of the section, you will see [Juno Users] with the path listed under it to the files.
Use this path to your files. You can copy the following files,* director.frm* files which contains a list of all your email folders. All files that begin with *fold* are your individual email folders. Go to the new machine and find the same folder and paste the files into the new Juno. A screen may appear asking if you want to replace the existing files. If you are sure that you want to replace your existing files with the files you saved, click Yes. If this doesn't work, you might have to use the backup wizard on the old machine to make a new backup of your files. Make a new backup and try using the backup wizard on the new machine and select restore to import them into the other Juno.


----------



## Bruna (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you, I did use the Backup/Restore wizzard but the mail did not restore, I will try your way today.
Bruna


----------



## Bruna (Oct 5, 2006)

Dear Augie,
I followed your instructions, got to the INI files, USER files, could not find ANY director.frm files in the USER folder, neither files beginning with FOLD. I even went through the Search Files and Folders option.
Where could they be ? 
I should have new frm files, since I have begun a new mailbox, while the old one is sitting on the desktop, and a copy in another folder, and another copy on a zip disk.
Please help again.

Thank you, 
Sincerely, 
Bruna


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have an older version of Juno. See if you can find a *mailbox.bdb* and *mailbox.atr* files in the *USER0000* folder on your old computer. The *mailbox.bdb* should be your email messages. The *mailbox.atr* contains the list of folders, the list of messages in each folder, and information about each message. If you find these files, copy it to your new computer and see if they will open.


----------



## Bruna (Oct 5, 2006)

Augie 65,
Thank you but nothing works, I restore and restore, am told files have been restored, but they are nowhere to be found. Tried to import folder version, no luck. In the meantime, I even lost my new e-mails...
Any other suggestions ?
Thanks
B


----------



## Bruna (Oct 5, 2006)

Dear Augie 65,
I tried everything, but no luck. I restore the backup, am told files have been restored but they are nowhere. Tried to import the folders but no luck. ANy other suggestions ?

Thanks, 
Bruna


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't know why you can't see the files in Juno. The import or restore backup should work.
I found this program that you might use to see if you can open your messages. If this doesn't help, I am out of ideas, sorry.
juno5bdb


----------

